# My boys



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

Here are my boys 

Smokey and Rusty - brothers - half siamese, half white torti. They're 18mths old.


















































































A few from when they were young.....


----------



## valg22 (Dec 16, 2008)

arnt they the sweetest little things


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww what beautiful boys gorgeous,


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks  they're our babies. Love them to bits! They're actually brothers, completely different in looks and personality - it's great.

They love each other so much, sleep together, cuddle together, wash each other and constantly run around the house like idiots! It's lovely seeing how they interact with each other.


----------



## fwasser1 (Dec 16, 2008)

there ab fab ....


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

awww there sweet there little face tell a picture....

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh yes, they have huge personalities, we treat them like children, so they're very human-like!

Here are some professional pictures I had done when they were younger:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

oh there well nice ones....

Pity you missed the comp....you could have put them in for it...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely pictures of your cats. They are beautiful.


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Your photos are just great and the boys are gorgeous. Totally adorable.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

What a gorgeous pair of boys


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

* brilliant pictures they are beautiful  *


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks very much for you kind words!  I think they're beautiful, but that's because I'm their mummy hehe!

I would upload loads more pics, but you'd all get bored!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow! your pictures are amazing! and the cats are gorgeousx:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

They are gorgeous cats - love the professional pics too!

Lou
X


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

sazzyuk said:


> Oh yes, they have huge personalities, we treat them like children, so they're very human-like!
> 
> Here are some professional pictures I had done when they were younger:


Oh they are brilliant pics, hope you got them printed off and framed, well worth it!


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes I have some of them in the living room and our bedroom  Thanks for the lovely comments!


----------

